# New Stikine Video



## goboatingaus (Oct 29, 2012)

This summer i was lucky enough to join forces with an awesome crew of guys for a run down the river of my dreams, the Stikine in far northern British Columbia during low flows (300ish cumecs). The river has stolen my imagination for years, let it steal yours..... a magical place!

https://vimeo.com/52216125

www.whiteboxmag.com - Check out all the web-episodes here.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Quality. Got my heart pumping just watching it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BryanS. (Jun 22, 2012)

Sick!


----------



## Hawthorne (Dec 10, 2007)

*Nice*

It's great that the rapids are edited in order. I think that makes kayak videos way more interesting.


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

That looks awesome. Nice edit.


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

excellent!


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

Probably the best Stikine vid. I've seen so far...great work!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

High quality for sure.. What camera was the beginning clip from, gp3? Excellent edit guys! respect, wicked Wanda looked crazy


----------



## swiftwater15 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Wow*

Makes my palms sweat just sitting at my chair watching.

Great work.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

oh canada!!! that was rad...


----------



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

Don't know, don't really give a flying fuck what is going on in the next thread over, but that is the MOST AMAZING WHITEWATER VIDEO I HAVE SEEN ON THE INTERNET, EVER!!!!! Thanks for posting!!!!


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Very nice! Care to enlighten us that never will be, what rapids or sections are at what time in the video? Some of that makes the video I've seen today of hurricane Sandy look tame.....


----------



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

Excellent footie! Gives a quality feel of how HUGE that place is.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

nice vid. survival boating at its finest.


----------



## greenwater780 (May 31, 2007)

*Outstanding*

Your video put me in the driver's seat. And it scared the hell out of me!

Nice work


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

I waited all day to see that! It wouldn't play on my phone while I was working...It was worth the wait! The whole video was awesome - I found myself holding my breath starting at 8:20 through the bottom of the rapid - DAMN! That rapid looked crazy.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## RM Flash (Oct 26, 2012)

Righteous! The superlatives are true.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Amazing.


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

*wow*

phuuuk, I blew a sholder at the 3:30 mark and had to be choppered out of my cubie.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

GNAR!!!!



positive energy...so hot right now


----------



## marko (Feb 25, 2004)

Like!!

Great video... thanks for sharing.


----------



## glcasson21 (Apr 16, 2009)

nice work on the video and the paddling!! My heart was pounding the whole time! best footage i've ever seen of the stikine...that place looks big, scary, but stunningly beautiful


----------



## kazawolf (Nov 29, 2012)

*Is this Wasson's hole?*

Stikine experts...is this Wasson's hole?


----------



## darinm (Nov 7, 2005)

Yup that looks like Wasson's at higher flows than we had.


----------



## Newty (Mar 31, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## Shitouta (Apr 17, 2008)

What year was that photo taken?


----------

